# Chevy Van



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

posted by request.
Revell - Chevy Van:


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

great job CJ ,nice clean build..

jim


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YEP, that's the one CJ, NICE !, thinks for the posting as well dude, that's the one Ron found on E-Bay as well, "THAT EXACT KIT",........Man there getting More Scarce as well out there in the world these days, But Like I said THERE IS ONE MORE where the one I just picked up came from if you don't mind paying for it, 
About A half a C-Note or better..




Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool. Nice build! Does it still come with tons of tinted clear (yellow and red) parts?

Steve


----------

